# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Illek Wolfi, schwer gestürzt!

## Tom

Habe heute leider aus verlässlicher Quelle erfahren das der Ilek Wolfi beim Training in Windischgarstern schwer gestürzt ist .
Nach der ersten Operation lautet die Diagnose leider Querschnittslähmung .
Derzeit befindet er sich noch im Tiefschlaf und eine endgüldige Diagnose kann man erst in ein paar Wochen geben aber sieht leider nicht sehr gut aus .
Ich denke alle hier die den Wolfi kennen werden einen Schock haben und ich nehme mich da nicht aus den gerade er ist an Sympatie schwer zu übertreffen .
Ich werde euch weiter informieren wenn ich weiters erfahre.
Er liegt im UKH Linz ,von besuchen würde ich im Moment abraten ,wenns soweit is gebe ich Bescheid und dann können wir uns ja alle bei ihm Blicken lassen .
Scheiß Meldung vor dem Wochenende !!

----------


## S N A P S

Ich kenn den wolfi zwar nicht, aber ich glaub ich sprech hier für alle, dass diese meldung keinen so weiteres kaltlässt und ich wirklich hoffe, dass es sich nicht um die letzte (bestätigte) diagnose handelt... auf jeden fall wünsch ich ihm viel glück und gute...

----------


## georg

Ich wünsch ihm alles Gute und hoffe, daß es nicht bei der Diagnose bleibt.

----------


## bunny

ich kenn ihn zwar auch nich, aber egal wenn es trifft, scheisse ist es immer

----------


## Strunki



----------


## Tomcat

So eine SCHEISSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Unser Sport wird immer gefährlicher... die Zahl an Schwerverletzten und sogar Toten hat in den letzten 2-3 Jahren meiner Meinung nach stark zugenommen.
Echt böse sowas... Alleine das Wort Querschnittslähmung lässt mich schon erstarren.
Meine beiden Daumen drück ich jedenfalls mal ganz fest für ihn, auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne.

----------


## Dirty Rider

wünsch ihm auch alles gute und das es ne fehldiagnose war

----------


## A.N.D.I.

na scheiße he  heuer geht alles aufn rücken....

in saalbach hob i mit eam no a bissl quatscht. solche meldungen san imma zum kotzen. irgendwie verhext heuer

----------


## Strunki

Das Problem ist, dass der Sport immer schneller wird.

Drück lieber nicht beide Daumen.
Denn ein Sprichwort sagt.
Drücke nur einen Daumen, denn drückst du beide wird das Glück einfach so zerdrückt. (Oder so ähnlich)

Ein Daumen drück *AberGanzFest*

----------


## pagey

äääääh ja was soll man da sagen, mich haut das grad ziemlich um....kann garned dran denken....i wünsch erm jedenfalls dass des hoffentlich falscher alarm war und man in ein paar wochen aufatmen kann....wir alle drücken die daumen ...der wolfi kriegt des scho hin !

----------


## r4v3r

kenn ihn zwar net, aber Querschnittsgelähmt isch auf jedenfall heftig  
Kann man nur hoffen, damit sich die Sache doch noch bessert

----------


## Old Anonym

Guade Besserung auch von mir!Hoffen wir das es eine Fehldiagnose war.

----------


## Pethem

Ups jetzt hats mich auch mal erwischt.

Obiger Post war von mir.

Nochmals gute besserung

----------


## matthias

kenn ihn zwar nicht persönlich, wünsch ihm aber trotzdem auch dass es nicht bei der diagnose bleibt!!

----------


## Martix

ufff, das is heftig!!

hoffentlich wird er wieder!
auf alle fälle, alles gute auf diesem wege!!

das hilft ma jetzt auch net aus meiner bikekrise, stell ich fest

----------


## Tom

Jo Jo bissal nachlässig i was ! 
Oiso es geht ihm wieder a bissal besser und er kann jetzt schon ein bißchen greifen .
Alles noch langsam aber doch ein kleiner Erfolg .
Was ihn sehr aufbaut ist das er jetzt jedes Wochenende zuhause verbringen darf.
Über Weihnachten ist er 2 wochen zuhause .
Besuche sind nach wie vor unter der Woche sehr erwünscht (von jedermann/frau) .
Man kann Mo.-Do. ab 16 Uhr zu ihm (meist bis 22 Uhr kein Problem) .

----------


## Mtb-Flo

schön zu hören. keep smilin wolfiflo wünscht dir alles gute

----------


## pAz

von mir auch nochmal alles gute.....

hoffenrlich gibt es bald wider große fortschritte...

----------


## Voiti

Fals es wen interessiert des WE war bike-team-ginner Weihnachtsfeier und da Wolfi auch voll dabei und bei der Gelegenheit is ihm der Scheck vom Charity Race in Waydhofen übergeben worden    ca. 5900 € warns

----------


## trauco

Ausgezeichnet

----------


## Tom

Jo und um ca. € 7000.- hab ich noch Teile und Bekleidung bei mir liegen was die Firmen so gespendet haben .
Wird demnächst eine große Versteigerung geben also hebts euch a bissal Kohle auf da sind echte Goodies dabei !

----------


## Pethem

jetzt les ich das erst
na großartig

Hab jetzt a paar seiten durchgschaut aber vom 24 Race Ertrag steht nix da.
Des war doch ned in Waidhofen sondern Seefeld oder?
I Glaub i war nachm Rennen a bissi übermüdet i weiss des nimmer so genau

----------


## Tyrolens

Wann wird denn die Versteigerung sein. Ich wäre nämlich derzeit recht konsumwütig

----------


## Tom

Jo Sorry wird es Anfang des nächsten Jahres geben ,bin leider noch nicht dazugekommen alles zu fotografieren .
Wird der Thomas_B wahrscheinlich dankeswerterweise erledigen und es sollte dann in der ersten oder zweiten Jännerwoche soweit sein .
Sind absolute Schnäppchen und Goodies dabei .
Also warten zahlt sich aus ,versprochen

----------


## Pethem

Lieber onkel tom

Was war nun beim 24 stunden rennen?
Wieviel hamma ihnen abgeluxt?

----------


## Tom

Muttu lesen dann verstehst du  
Also ca. €7000.- sind zusammengekommen und die Sachspenden machen etwa in VK das gleiche aus ,kommt natürlich auf euch an wieviel es wirklich wird ,Versteigerung steigt demnächst .

----------


## manfred

hey tom,

wie gehts dem wolfi  

wann steigt denn eigentlich die versteigerung

----------


## Mtb-Flo

MRM lesen.In der heutigen steht, dass er schon wieder sitzen kann. Weiter so Wolfi!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tom

Oiso Herrschaften das kann ja noch net alles sein oder ,des soll der längste Threead der Rangers Geschichte werden also weiter machen .
Der Wolfi is motiviert und es geht noch immer was weiter bei ihm also sollten wir hier auch weiter machen damit es nicht einschläft.
Die Kraft die wir hier verwenden ist realtiv gering im Gegensatz die der Wolfi aufwenden muß als net vergessen weiterzuschreiben  
Demnächst beginnt die große Verlosungsaktion für Wolfi ,es warten über 300 hochkarätige Preise auf euch

----------


## pAz

ich wünsch ihm weiterhin alles gute und hab eine frage:
wo wird den die verlosung gemacht???

----------


## BATMAN

Wie gehts ihm denn mittlerweile?

----------

